# best selling coins on ebay ?refining myself?keeping as inves



## knightee (Jan 5, 2008)

I have 2.169 of pre 1947 silver coins
so a 50% silver content

If i sell them on ebay ill probably get 200 pounds for the 2.169 kg
Or i could refine myself into around 99% pure 10 oz bullions ? How much would a silver buyer pay ?
or Should i simply keep the coins as an investment???

i dont mind what i do 200 pounds isnt going to make alot of difference to my life so i can afford not to sell them.

What would you do ??


----------



## ChucknC (Jan 5, 2008)

Check the laws first. Here in the US it's illegal to melt down US coinage. For me personally, I'd keep the coins. You never know when the coins will escalate in value.
Chuck


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jan 5, 2008)

> I have 2.169 of pre 1947 silver coins
> so a 50% silver content
> 
> If i sell them on ebay ill probably get 200 pounds for the 2.169 kg
> ...



One neat thing about coins is that you know exactly what the PM content is. Don't destroy this by melting or dissolving them. Keep them as coins

You have about 35 oz of silver. You can get about 80%, ballpark, by selling on Ebay.

50% silver alloys are costly to refine, maybe 10 times more so than 90% silver. The cost is due to the fact that a silver cell doesn't work on silver below about 85%.Therefore, the 50% Ag has to go through a costly pretreatment. Buyers and refiners don't really like this stuff and you will take a beating when selling it. Were I buying it, I might give you 60%.

It would take several $1000's to set up to properly refine 50% silver.

Investment? Maybe or maybe not. Your guess is as good as mine.

If you can get 80% on Ebay, then do it. I think money should be "turned."


----------



## knightee (Jan 5, 2008)

will the nitric acid method not give me near pure silver? or is this not very efficient?

And thankyou very much for that information ! 
Really apreciated


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jan 5, 2008)

No. Efficient but, at the most, 99% pure. Not good enough, IMHO. Gotta have a silver cell to get near silver spot. Gotta have crystal. Also, your refined blobs have an unknown silver content, especially to the buyer.


----------



## whitesid (Jan 5, 2008)

ChucknC said:


> Check the laws first. Here in the US it's illegal to melt down US coinage. For me personally, I'd keep the coins. You never know when the coins will escalate in value.
> Chuck


it is legal to melt down US silver coins except the silver war nickels


----------



## knightee (Jan 5, 2008)

i see, so my best bet i to sell the coins on ebay 

Thanks


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jan 5, 2008)

knightee,

That's what I would do. I really believe that Ebay would give you more profit, if you can get around 80%. It's plain economics. I also don't like salable metal sitting around doing nothing. I don't even play with the spot price. Just sell it and buy something else. Don't worry about it. It'll all come out in the wash.


----------



## knightee (Jan 5, 2008)

Ok, Half the money will be given to my dad and I get the other half,

So Ill have about 100 pounds sterling.

I want to use this money to trade and buy scrap gold/silver.

Just as a hobby, and hopefully make a little bit of profit each month, to re-invest and maybe by the time I am 40 ill have a few bullions under the bed. :lol: 
What is the best way to do this, how much do you pay people for their scrap, where can I buy it from, and who will buy it off me, do I kneed to melt it into buttons or bars.

Thanks for all the help


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jan 5, 2008)

knightee,

You have lots of general, all encompassing, questions. I could probably write 50 pages answering them. Need more specific questions about specific things.

Buy low. Sell high (and fast). Know your material. Know your values (sometimes, it pays to have an assay done). On some deals, get a buyer before you get a seller. Always think of ways you can lose or ways you can get cheated, and avoid them. Cover your arse. Turn your money.


----------



## knightee (Jan 5, 2008)

Ok say i buy Karat, 

is their a spreadsheet with prices of karat per g etc,
which tells you a good price to buy at , and the resell worth of diferent karat per g?


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jan 5, 2008)

Noxx's gizmo works pretty darned good.

http://goldrefiningforum.com/goldpricelist.htm


----------



## knightee (Jan 5, 2008)

that is brilliant Thanks


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jan 5, 2008)

You need to spend a couple of weeks and read the whole forum.


----------



## knightee (Jan 5, 2008)

Definately!

Youve been a huge help !


----------



## Noxx (Jan 5, 2008)

You're welcome


----------



## Eamonn (Sep 9, 2014)

goldsilverpro said:


> > I have 2.169 of pre 1947 silver coins
> > so a 50% silver content
> >
> > If i sell them on ebay ill probably get 200 pounds for the 2.169 kg
> ...



Could you disolve the 50% silver coins in nitric acid and then cement the silver with copper. Or is this the pretreatment you mentioned. If this does work what would be the purity of your cemented silver.

Regards
Eamonn


----------



## Harold_V (Sep 10, 2014)

Eamonn said:


> Could you disolve the 50% silver coins in nitric acid and then cement the silver with copper. Or is this the pretreatment you mentioned. If this does work what would be the purity of your cemented silver.


A prudent person uses such material for inquartation, so two cats are killed with one stone. 
Purity of the silver, recovered with copper, may be as high as 99%, depending on several factors. However, if you process alloys containing platinum or palladium, most, if not all, will report in the recovered silver, assuming you cement with copper. Those metals would be recovered when the silver was purified in a silver cell. As a result of the unknowns, there's no way to guarantee any particular purity when cementing silver. 

Harold


----------

